# Saanen producing less milk. Can't figure out why. Please Help I am a total newbie.



## Saeme (6 mo ago)

I have a 3 year old Saanen. I just got her about 2 months ago. She came with her 3 month (now 5 month old) doe. I have been separating the mama and baby at night to milk in the mornings. I was getting close to half a gallon. Slowly over the past 2 to 3 weeks her milk production had decreased. I am now only getting a little less than a quart. I am totally brand new to dairy goats. Or any goat for that matter. I just don't understand. I dewormed her about a month ago, her poop looks normal, normal rumen sounds, gave her a topical tick/ fly treatment last week (permethrin), Famacha looks normal for her. I do think she looks on the skinny side but I THINK that's normal. The last two mornings when I go to get her from her stall she is laying down and this morning she slightly hesitated to get up. It doesn't seem she is drinking at night, she is eating all the grain I give her for milking (about 2 to 3 cups plus 1/2C alfalfa pellets). I do see her drink and eat hay during the day. I give free choice hay. Its a roll of field hay we bought last year that has been kept dry. They actually just finished it and I will be giving them spring cut hay we bought this year. They roam about half an acre of woods and pasture. I have not had any bloodwork done on her. I've attached two pictures incase something sticks out to someone more experienced. Any suggestions for what to try. Thank you!!


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Is it hot, feed etc. A doeling can consume more than you think! My doeling would empty a doe anytime she had acess to her mom. As soon as we see them eating grain we get them off momma and take all the milk. We give the doeling a lot of alfalfa grain pellets to eat plus good hay. The bucklings do not get all the feed the doeling gets. He has one job, two if you count the guest of honor at the BBQ. But the doeling needs to support making babies and milk so she needs that extra energy for growth.

The other way is to take all the milk and bottle feed the kids. Then you know how much milk they are getting and how much your doe is giving. The other benefit is having doelings friendlier to you.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Katrina Anon said:


> Is it hot, feed etc. A doeling can consume more than you think! My doeling would empty a doe anytime she had acess to her mom. As soon as we see them eating grain we get them off momma and take all the milk. We give the doeling a lot of alfalfa grain pellets to eat plus good hay. The bucklings do not get all the feed the doeling gets. He has one job, two if you count the guest of honor at the BBQ. But the doeling needs to support making babies and milk so she needs that extra energy for growth.
> 
> The other way is to take all the milk and bottle feed the kids. Then you know how much milk they are getting and how much your doe is giving. The other benefit is having doelings friendlier to you.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

She is thin . At 5 months it is time to wean the kid . Have a fecal run to make sure you are not dealing with parasites ? What did you deworm with and what dosage ?
What grain are you feeding ? I would up her grain . I am a big fan of Sunshine pellets or Calfmanna added to their milked grain . I also had black oil sunflower or flaxseed for extra fat . You didn’t mention her getting minerals which is very important. She needs a good loose dairy goat mineral .


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Patty13637 said:


> She is thin . At 5 months it is time to wean the kid . Have a fecal run to make sure you are not dealing with parasites ? What did you deworm with and what dosage ?
> What grain are you feeding ? I would up her grain . I am a big fan of Sunshine pellets or Calfmanna added to their milked grain . I also had black oil sunflower or flaxseed for extra fat . You didn’t mention her getting minerals which is very important. She needs a good loose dairy goat mineral .


It may be better to up her alfalfa intake. Alfalfa has a better balance of nutrients.


----------



## Katrina Anon (5 mo ago)

Are you milking x2/day? That can have a dramatic impact on milk production if you are not religiously milking x2/day.


----------

